# I've got one



## JulesK (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, I know I don't post very much, so you guys don't have a clear idea of who I am, but trust me, I HATE it when people get hurt. Especially when I'm to blame (a litttle ironic for a professional fighter, but there you have it--weakness exposed).

And, boy, AM I in this case.

Last night in jiu-jitsu, I requested that our instructor drill us on mount escapes. He routinely pairs us up himself--usually based on experience, weight, and level of ability (he likes more senior students to guide the others). I found myself paired up with sixteen year-old kid who weighs about twenty pounds less than me (I'm a big girl--5'5, 150 lbs, give or take few). Anyway, our first escape was based off an upa (forgive me if I can't spell that correctly--I can barely SAY it correctly), and as I trapped his arm, bucked and rolled, there was a tremendous SNAP sound. 

He had not turned his hand over, so that his palm was facing up and the weight of my momentum had broken his forearm in half. Completely. 

Now let me emphasize that this is a well supervised class and the emergency was handled very well. The instructor was in NO WAY at fault, and in fact, had paired me up with the young man because he trusted my ability to work with him in a safe and helpful way...oops. 


In my defense, this was my first repetition of the first technique of the night and we were going VERY slow, using minimal power (for those of you who know what I'm talking about, an upa against some one significantly lighter than you doesn't take much power) but the accident still happened. And it's still my fault. 

I feel AWFUL. To see this young man laying still on the ground, with his face ashen and a dent in his forearm in the shape of a canoe...and to be faced with the possibility that his parents may not allow him to train anymore...this poor kid.

Well, that's my horror story...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stupid Jules!!!!!


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 11, 2005)

Can't help but sympathise with both of you, for him it goes without saying, but for you, I know how bad I feel if I just hit someone a little too hard...

Don't blame yourself too much though, accidents happen...


----------



## oldnewbie (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, what a bad turn of events.....

 Any chance the Parents will come after you for damages?

 The has always been my concern when sparring with minors....

 Hope all works out for you...


----------



## JulesK (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I've got no shortage of lawyers in the family, but, God, I hope it doesn't come to that.


The thing is, it wasn't a sparring situation--just a drill. Believe me, I've learned my lesson when it comes to sparring too hard and I would NEVER put the kind of intensity into sparring against a kid that I do in my personal training. Hell, the ironic thing is, I'm a CHILDREN'S  instructor at another school and I'm fairly certain that they trust my control there (you guys do, don't you!?!?)

Sigh. Thanks for the good feedback, guys...I think at this point (lawsuits nonwithstanding), it's going to be a mental battle.


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 11, 2005)

Ouch.    *comfort*

Going on your description, it was an accident and nothing more.  Doubt the parents would come back on you, as it was at training and during a drill nonetheless.  Most likely they would try to come back on the school, and that little liability waiver that everyone signs their first day would smack them back into reality.  

So, in the end it will work out.   Let us know what happens!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds like to me you and everyone else was taking precautions, but the nature of your art, well, one must allow for that possibility, even in training. I agree that you were not at fault. Injuries practicing, drilling, learning ANY of the Martial Arts is something one has to expect and contend with. I've experienced a broken thumb, and a fractured foot during lessons. Nature of the beast. 
The hardest part is knowing when something is going too far and something like that will happen. You're concentrating too much on doing the technique and finishing it as it's supposed to be finished. Your partner (not to lay total blame on him) should've known to go with the flow and to have his arm/hand in the correct position, at least that's what I gathered from your description of what happened. 
Learn from this and go on. 
Hopefully his parents are MA aware and know that this is the risk we martialist are aware of and willing to take to learn our art. 

Hope you'll feel better but remember to carry on and keep on doing what you're doing, just be more careful in the future. 
 :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Jules ~

Everyone will understand it was completely an accident! I'm sorry it happened, for both of you. Hopefully, instead of being upset about it, your partner from last night may be able to tell his friends, "Oh yeah. I was working with a pro wrestler. You know. It happens." *toss head*



Chin up, buttercup!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 11, 2005)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Well, I've got no shortage of lawyers in the family, but, God, I hope it doesn't come to that.
> 
> 
> The thing is, it wasn't a sparring situation--just a drill. Believe me, I've learned my lesson when it comes to sparring too hard and I would NEVER put the kind of intensity into sparring against a kid that I do in my personal training. Hell, the ironic thing is, I'm a CHILDREN'S  instructor at another school and I'm fairly certain that they trust my control there (you guys do, don't you!?!?)
> ...




You had me going there.  Until I read the above, I was thinking you might have done it in Dave or Brian's class.

Julie, you're a good person.  You're compassionate, sensitive, and have a mean streak (thank goodness) that you're able to tap into at the appropriate time.  In this situation there was no mean spiritedness behind the technique.  You were going slowly.

If there is a silver lining, it'll be this:  When you teach that technique, you'll be able to provide this little horror story (as now we all will) and this will certainly get the attention of the students.

I would suggest this:  Call the kid, send him a card.  Encourage him to get back into training.  Offer to sign his cast.  This, assuming litigation isn't in the offing (which isn't always the case).  If he quits, you're not responsible.  If he stays, you might have something to do with it...this, anyway, is how you have to think.  The reverse would be worse, and you could end up thinking you've driven a kid out of Clingerman's school.  

Allow this boy the power to make decisions for himself when he's faced with adversity.  Deny yourself the power to "drive him away."  The only way you might truly do that is if you failed to wash your gi for about six weeks.

Don't beat yourself up over this...and quit calling yourself stupid.  I've been telling everybody how bright you are.  They'll think I'm lying.  I only do that when talking about my height and...other things.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## JulesK (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks, guys.
Anyway, the situation is resolved (I think). I trained with James at Animal House last night and he said that he talked to the kid's mother and he is okay--they thought that it might be broken in two or more places, but it turns out that it's only one. He will be in in full-length cast (up to his armpit) for 6-8 weeks, and is looking forward to coming back to train after that (yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyon: ).

His mother handled it very well and told James to tell me not to worry about it at ALL (another yay!!!!)....she said he "thinks it's kinda cool"--good call, Thalia.

Meanwhile, i think all the teenage boys there are scared of me now, so perhaps the silver lining extends farther than I thought%-} ...

Anyway, thanks for all the support and kind words, Martial Talk. See you on the mat!!!

Jules


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 12, 2005)

Well it looks at least as if some good has come out of a bad situation...

(By the way please don't come to Denmark any time soon, I think I am afraid too:wink2: )


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 12, 2005)

JulesK said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, i think all the teenage boys there are scared of me now, so perhaps the silver lining extends farther than I thought%-} ...


damn, I love a woman that can kick my ***.  :wink1:


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 6, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> damn, I love a woman that can kick my ***. :wink1:


Hey, on the subject of which I just saw Resident Evil 2 and Catwoman, if that women happens to look like Halle Berry or Milla Jovovich it certainly wouldn't be dis-enclined to agree...


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 6, 2005)

JulesK,

I am not speaking as a MT Moderator in this post.

Your humility, empathy, and sincere concern for the young man and his family are a great example.  As a result, this thread should not belong in the "Horror Stories" section since clearly, you meant no harm.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

